# Does Abnormal Morning/Evening Heat Affect Your Decision to Irrigate



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I know it's best to run your system in the early morning, or late evening, but what if the temps are still quite high? I need to get some water on the lawn today, but the forecast shows temps still into the 80s by 8p/9p (ideally I'd like to still be awake for the full cycle). Is there a temp you look to stay under during the cycle? If not, do you still run the cycle in a hot evening, do you wait for the morning, do you run it overnight, something else I don't even know about?


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

I try to run mine when the wind is the lowest. I would rather do it on a hot calm day than a cold windy day.

Evening is not ideal because it sits wet all night and can cause fungus.

Early morning or afternoon is probably best.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> I try to run mine when the wind is the lowest. I would rather do it on a hot calm day than a cold windy day.
> 
> Evening is not ideal because it sits wet all night and can cause fungus.
> 
> Early morning or afternoon is probably best.


Afternoon is no good for me, the lawn has pretty much full sun from 11a-sundown, so I'll lose some to evap. I'll probably schedule it early tomorrow morning.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Irrigate when the lawn needs it regardless of temperature. I don't pay any attention to air temps when planning watering. Start watering to finish at or just after sunrise to limit the time the grass blades are wet. That also tends to be the calmest time of the day.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

bernstem said:


> Irrigate when the lawn needs it regardless of temperature. I don't pay any attention to air temps when planning watering. Start watering to finish at or just after sunrise to limit the time the grass blades are wet. That also tends to be the calmest time of the day.


This is exactly what I did this morning, starting bright and early at 4am. Automated, of course.


----------

